# IronX Vs Wolfs Wheel Cleaner



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Are these two products one and the same thing?

I'm sure I had read this Wolfs stuff was basically the same product and could also be used on body work as well as wheels.

1 litre £8.95
www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=899

Vs IronX

1/2 litre £12.95

www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=726

I'm no tight ****, but if I can get twice as much of the same thing for less money with a different sticker, thats what I'll have.

Any info much appreciate ladies & gents.

:thumb:


----------



## sammatty (Jul 28, 2010)

I have both and enjoy using both, I have ended up using wolfs on the wheels for it's thicker gel like staying/dwelling power, and IronX is used on the body work because it is quicker to activate.

Unusual to have both, but it fits in my routine. One works better when left to do it's thing, the other needs more attention.


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

Wolfs ...is actual better because you can live it on the surface until it dries. I cant comment on cleaning power... but both have great reviews.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

From what I can tell, both need to be applied to clean dry surfaces. The Wolfs can then be pressure washed off (once dried on) and the the IronX needs to be wiped clean with a cloth. 

But the Wolfs does the exact same thing - removes embedded iron from the clearcoat?


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

Just to let you know, you can leave wolf's to dry but not in the sun as it will stain! Only let it dry if it is cloudy and not to warm!


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

I have used Iron X with great results, but used a fair amount when doing my car, so this time i have just ordered the wolfs and added in the wolfs body wrap too to my order


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Pookini said:


> Just to let you know, you can leave wolf's to dry but not in the sun as it will stain! Only let it dry if it is cloudy and not to warm!


Hmm, that could be a pain. I guess I could do half the car wait for it to begin working then hose it off.

If it stains, is it another wash or a full clay to remove?

Considering this is a pre-claying treatment.


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

I have both. 
As stated Wolfs is sticker and contains extra degreasing power, its a fair bit slower but is more complete for wheels. as long as you remember to leave it a good 10-30mins it will have your wheels looking amazing, seems to be affected by heat and therefore even better on warmer days.
Ironx is faster (sub 15mins) and I reckon a little stronger than Wolfs but as its runnier the results are almost the same as its fallen off the area quicker.
Smell wise wolfs v2 is nicer, mint.
Not had any issues with staining but both prefer a dry working area and both fine to be watered off.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm not looking at either in a wheel cleaning capacity - it's for decontaminating the bodywork.


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

in that case i'd reach for the ironx. as with such a large area the results are quicker and its easier to see where you've missed or what needs more product. 200ml should easily do the entire car and if you move it around before its dripped off then poss even less.

Consider the ironx refill as well if you have a spare spray, as long as its cleaned after it doesn't need to be of the chemical resistant type. 

Wolfs will do a great job also, particularly if the car is a bad state and the degreasing may help.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Pookini said:


> Just to let you know, you can leave wolf's to dry but not in the sun as it will stain! Only let it dry if it is cloudy and not to warm!


Actually I sprayed it on my wife's white car and left it to bake in the sun for 3 days... no staining :thumb: When the gel dries, it holds everything that it's decontaminated inside the gel so no need to worry about staining!

- Jesse


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

Will the wolfs replace the need for a specific wheel cleaner? Or is it a post clean decontaminator like iron-X?


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Wolfs Brake duster is awesome stuff. So much so I have jsut ordered another load.

So impressed with it that Im now looking to buy loads of other Wolfs products as well.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

TubbyTwo said:


> Wolfs Brake duster is awesome stuff. So much so I have jsut ordered another load.
> 
> So impressed with it that Im now looking to buy loads of other Wolfs products as well.


Do you use it on your body work?

Also, are you on IMOC?


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

yes have used it on the bodywork.

Used to be on IMOC chap, sold my MR2 about 2 years ago.

I miss that car


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Pookini said:


> Just to let you know, you can leave wolf's to dry but not in the sun as it will stain! Only let it dry if it is cloudy and not to warm!


Not true.

I left it on in 75 degree hot weather for hours and it was fine


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

guess it depends on the condition of the surface its being applied to.

I have never had a problem.


----------



## owen86 (Jan 2, 2009)

Iv been using both, so far i think Iron x is a bit stronger but not worth the extra cost to me.

I love that you can spray the wolfs on and leave it ages on the wheels! I did leave some on the body work in the sun for 20 mins and it did leave white patches on black paint, these came off very easy with some poorboys black hole!

Overall, 2 very useful products


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i can justify the cost of Wolfs far easier than Iron X


----------



## mx_rab (May 25, 2011)

Just received my wolfs decon gel today along with 3 free microfibres (nice one PB :thumb: )

Holy crud this stuff is good. Maybe made the mistake of rinsing the alloys before hand not sure if the wheels are supposed to be wet or dry before application.

Removed all the crap from between my RS4 alloys which are a pain to clean. They look brand new. Could only leave it to work for 10 minutes though as i was at the local jet wash (folk were getting impatient ha)


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Chufster said:


> Will the wolfs replace the need for a specific wheel cleaner? Or is it a post clean decontaminator like iron-X?


I use it every time I clean the car because I can clean the wheels 100% touch-free almost every time :thumb:



mx_rab said:


> Just received my wolfs decon gel today along with 3 free microfibres (nice one PB :thumb: )
> 
> Holy crud this stuff is good. Maybe made the mistake of rinsing the alloys before hand not sure if the wheels are supposed to be wet or dry before application.
> 
> Removed all the crap from between my RS4 alloys which are a pain to clean. They look brand new. Could only leave it to work for 10 minutes though as i was at the local jet wash (folk were getting impatient ha)


You can rinse before, I usually do if there's a lot of dirt and other non-ferrous gunk on them, but ideally it should be applied to a dry wheel to get the full effect. Leave it on for as long as you want, too !


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Before i forget i must say a big thank you Jesse i would of been up a creak without a paddle recently without decon gel! thinking about it on my GF's families BM the wheels i swear had not been cleaned since Feb time but the crud removed quite well. the wheel backs naturally were almost offensive.

Interestingly before leaving i read up on Decon's Gels yellow tinge thing in regards to removing other oils and waxes and for a car that had no prior waxing etc. to my knowledge some actually appeared? Or am i getting something wrong here Jesse in regards to the yellow tinges?


----------



## mx_rab (May 25, 2011)

I use mucoff wheel cleaner and i thought that was good until i met wolfs, never will i be buying mucoff again.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok, so looks like I'll go for the wolfs. 

Another question though - can you apply it to an UNWASHED finish?
Seeing as you dont have to buff it off, could you use it as a pre wash treatment?

IE
Wolfs first
Hose down
Wash
Hose down
Dry

Then get to the clay bar stage and further. 

Also, presume it takes wax off?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> Ok, so looks like I'll go for the wolfs.
> 
> Another question though - can you apply it to an UNWASHED finish?
> Seeing as you dont have to buff it off, could you use it as a pre wash treatment?
> ...


Decon Gel shouldn't strip wax - it'll probably remove some of it, but it's not like Tardis/IPA. In many cases, you won't need to clay after using it.

Jesse did a thread in his own section on here using Decon Gel as a pre-wash type product.


----------



## Mr Yellow (Apr 30, 2009)

I think the Iron-X not drying on the surface is just a standard recommendation. Almost every manufacturer recommends not letting products dry. I think IX will be just fine if it dries but the guys making it are giving the normal safe advice.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ninja59 said:


> Before i forget i must say a big thank you Jesse i would of been up a creak without a paddle recently without decon gel! thinking about it on my GF's families BM the wheels i swear had not been cleaned since Feb time but the crud removed quite well. the wheel backs naturally were almost offensive.
> 
> Interestingly before leaving i read up on Decon's Gels yellow tinge thing in regards to removing other oils and waxes and for a car that had no prior waxing etc. to my knowledge some actually appeared? Or am i getting something wrong here Jesse in regards to the yellow tinges?


Cheers mate ! Are you talking about on the paint or on the wheels? You'd be surprised how many oils can build up on both surfaces from just driving! Especially on the wheels!



Matt_Nic said:


> Ok, so looks like I'll go for the wolfs.
> 
> Another question though - can you apply it to an UNWASHED finish?
> Seeing as you dont have to buff it off, could you use it as a pre wash treatment?
> ...


As John said, it may remove some of the wax, but not all of it, especially if it's a synthetic wax. It mainly removes oils and ferrous contaminants!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Cheers mate ! Are you talking about on the paint or on the wheels? You'd be surprised how many oils can build up on both surfaces from just driving! Especially on the wheels!
> 
> As John said, it may remove some of the wax, but not all of it, especially if it's a synthetic wax. It mainly removes oils and ferrous contaminants!


Wheels Jesse cheers for the reply


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Some are saying the decon gel smells better than the original 'brake duster', I have both and they smell pretty much the same. Were there any changes to the product itself or was it just the name?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Chicane said:


> Some are saying the decon gel smells better than the original 'brake duster', I have both and they smell pretty much the same. Were there any changes to the product itself or was it just the name?


If you stick your nose in the bottle it will still smell pretty bad, but once it's sprayed it should smell like mint!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> If you stick your nose in the bottle it will still smell pretty bad, but once it's sprayed it should smell like mint!


smelt like a sewer when i did put my nose in! lovely


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Showshine said:


> Not true.
> 
> I left it on in 75 degree hot weather for hours and it was fine


I still find it amazing what you guys call hot! It's winter now here in Aus, and that is cold for us! :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

type[r]+ said:


> I still find it amazing what you guys call hot! It's winter now here in Aus, and that is cold for us! :lol:


Stop showing off :lol: bloody aussies no wonder they are all backwards to come forwards


----------



## xboxman02 (Mar 14, 2011)

Matt_Nic said:


> From what I can tell, both need to be applied to clean dry surfaces. The Wolfs can then be pressure washed off (once dried on) and the the IronX needs to be wiped clean with a cloth.
> 
> But the Wolfs does the exact same thing - removes embedded iron from the clearcoat?


Can't comment on the wolfs as i haven't used it but, the Iron X can be used on unwashed, wet or foamed wheels like in this pic i took for the Iron X comp this weekend.

I even made a video of it in action on the Mrs car if anyone has not seen it working, i had pressure washer rinsed the car first.

I would suggest for best results to apply after you have washed the wheels, they dont need to be dry tho, i went over after with some tardis.















These are 10 year old wheels


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

I really must get around to using this, bought it ages ago and it just sitting there. One thing I was wondering is what's the best way of applying it, I've had a quick look and it's a gel and not a liquid (if you know what I mean) so was wondering if a normal sprayer would be fine as I've got one with a chemical resistant head somewhere. Also can you aggitate it with a brush or do you just leave it to do it's work? 

Also don't stick your nose in the bottle as it stinks!!


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Paddy_R said:


> I really must get around to using this, bought it ages ago and it just sitting there. One thing I was wondering is what's the best way of applying it, I've had a quick look and it's a gel and not a liquid (if you know what I mean) so was wondering if a normal sprayer would be fine as I've got one with a chemical resistant head somewhere. Also can you aggitate it with a brush or do you just leave it to do it's work?
> 
> Also don't stick your nose in the bottle as it stinks!!


it's water based so should be fine in any sprayer. i just used an empty AG bottle and it works fine. just spray, leave, agitate if needed then jet-wash off. it's up to you if you pre-rinse the wheels but i find when spraying directly onto dry wheels it clings better :thumb:


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Chicane said:


> it's water based so should be fine in any sprayer. i just used an empty AG bottle and it works fine. just spray, leave, agitate if needed then jet-wash off. it's up to you if you pre-rinse the wheels but i find when spraying directly onto dry wheels it clings better :thumb:


Thanks, the wheels I have (BBS CH) are a total pain in the .... to clean and a real spray on and rinse off product will be a god send. Takes nearly as long to clean the 4 wheels as it does the rest of the car.


----------



## xboxman02 (Mar 14, 2011)

Paddy_R said:


> I really must get around to using this, bought it ages ago and it just sitting there. One thing I was wondering is what's the best way of applying it, I've had a quick look and it's a gel and not a liquid (if you know what I mean) so was wondering if a normal sprayer would be fine as I've got one with a chemical resistant head somewhere. Also can you aggitate it with a brush or do you just leave it to do it's work?
> 
> Also don't stick your nose in the bottle as it stinks!!


It really does stink!! 

You could have the soap gel there by the sounds of it, i think that is a slightly milder version that is intended to be part of your wash routine that keeps your paintwork contaminant free (well metallic elements anyway)

How to Use

1. Rinse the surface well.
2. Pour onto a wet sponge and wash into the surface.
3. While rubbing the surface, the soap gel will start to change color.
4. Rinse the surface thoroughly. Done.

Average consumption per complete car: 20 - 30ml per car


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Just checked and it says 'Deironiser Decon Gel' on the front of the small (1ltr bottle).


----------



## Mr Yellow (Apr 30, 2009)

xboxman02 said:


> It really does stink!!


That's sulphur for you!


----------



## bunds (Jan 11, 2010)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> If you stick your nose in the bottle it will still smell pretty bad, but once it's sprayed it should smell like mint!


is it bad that i dont mind the smell?:doublesho


----------



## Mr Yellow (Apr 30, 2009)

bunds said:


> is it bad that i dont mind the smell?:doublesho


lol as long as you don't spend too long sniffing it... or maybe you already have!


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

bunds said:


> is it bad that i dont mind the smell?:doublesho


Sulphur smells like farts. If you like the smell of farts it's quite understandable why you'd like the smell of it lol.

Re stripping wax, I actually want it to strip it. I want either IronX or Wolfs as a part of the decon & pre machine polish phase of detailing. IE getting my surface absolutely clean of everything before I touch it with a machine.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> If you stick your nose in the bottle it will still smell pretty bad, but once it's sprayed it should smell like mint!


Yeah dont do that lol In the bottle it smells like Satans sperm....

Smells nice and fresh once applied tho :lol:


----------



## sammatty (Jul 28, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> Sulphur smells like farts. If you like the smell of farts it's quite understandable why you'd like the smell of it lol.
> 
> Re stripping wax, I actually want it to strip it. I want either IronX or Wolfs as a part of the decon & pre machine polish phase of detailing. IE getting my surface absolutely clean of everything before I touch it with a machine.


Tardis or Isopropyl alcohol would be better to get a squeeky clean paintwork with everything stripped, couple of foamings of strong APC.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Still not got any wolf to try, however the iron-X i have used a good bit.
Can be used on wheels and if its heavy contamination to the wheels with really stubborn Iron contamination then i dare say i would use on the wheels, however a standard wheel cleaner i would use to get most stuff off.
However as for bodywork you want to cover as much area evenly and the more runny nature of Iron-X is an advantage here.
The fact it is runny acts as a carrier to move the contamination off the body work while your spraying other sections.
I View Iron-X myself as a paint Decontaminator primarily.
The 500Ml bottle will allow me to do about 5 average sized cars body work.
I would certainly use it before a machining correction session.
I Wash and de-tar and then clay.
The Clay will take any little missed bits of Tar off and these could be covering contamination, the clay will get the more proud contamination namely particles that can be gripped by the clay and pulled out.
This then leaving a clear field for the Iron-X to get straight at the other contamination and get to the pores of the paint with nothing obstructing it.
I did a test leaving the Iron-X on a white panel for about 4 Days to see if it did any damage and even left out in the full sun there were no issues cleaning it off or any marking.
I normally get very annul over measuring stuff and weighing it to see how much i use but not done this with my Iron-X must do it with my next lot but i have managed 5 Cars and would say 4 if i did the wheels as well as the bodywork.
I like the run of Iron-X as this enables it to get into all the nooks and crannies behind the trims etc, i know you get it bleeding out from behind the trims but this shows you its doing its job and there was stuff behind there.


----------



## Antbunt (Jan 14, 2008)

I have used them both. Wolf is good but not as strong as iron x. I have to say I hate the smell of iron x perming lotion


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

What is the Wolf's tar removal capability like?

The wheel cleaner I am using gets all the brake dust off but not any of the tar spots on the inside of the wheel.


----------



## Antbunt (Jan 14, 2008)

Andy from Sandy said:


> What is the Wolf's tar removal capability like?
> 
> The wheel cleaner I am using gets all the brake dust off but not any of the tar spots on the inside of the wheel.


Tar spots it won't remove. Tardis is the answer


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Antbunt said:


> I have used them both. Wolf is good but not as strong as iron x. I have to say I hate the smell of iron x perming lotion


Don't be fooled by colour change: the colour change isn't necessarily indicative of product strength.....


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Used Wolfs again last night and even on unwashed wheels with just 1 hit its done a fantastic job, heavy deposits needed a 2nd application but im sold with it.

Love it. :thumb:


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

for me iron x seems stronger, but you get more out of wolfs so im buying that again.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

A colour change can be added to a solution, but i have used Iron-X on cars etc and only changes colour when it reacts with Iron contamination as have vehicles that are fully cleaned de tar and clayed then are covered in Purple Reaction and others that only have little bits.


----------

